# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  JoneR Translator, AI-based WiFi translator, Beijing Babel Technology Co., Ltd, Beijing, China

## Airicist

Developer - Beijing Babel Technology Co.

----------


## Airicist

JoneR Translator

Published on Jul 26, 2018

----------


## Airicist

"Babel Technology launches AI-based WiFi translator JoneR Pro worldwide"
JoneR Pro supports 57 regional accents

September 3, 2018

----------


## Airicist

"JoneR Pro, the world's first tour guide-enabled WiFi translator, highlighted at 2019 CES"

January 16, 2019

----------

